# Hot Water Fluctuations



## BigBlueHunter28 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I'm looking for some assistance regarding hot water fluctuations in the showers.  When taking a shower in any of the 3 showers in our house the water will go from a comfortable to scalding hot then back to a comfortable temperature.  During this time no additional water sources are being utilized.  I've ran the water in the shower to a comfortable temperature then flushed the toilet.  The water continues to stay warm during this test.

I'm open to any suggestions or ideas.

Thanks for you time and assistance!

Chris


----------



## joecaption (Feb 18, 2017)

Single handle faucet?
If so then likely it's some trash in the anti scold valve inside the fixture.
Had any plumbing work done there lately?
Often time it happens when someone has change a water heater and did not flush the line out.


----------



## BigBlueHunter28 (Feb 18, 2017)

Yes, it's a single handle faucet.  No plumbing repairs have been completed to my knowledge.  I purchased the home in January.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 18, 2017)

Has the water main been shut off at anytime?
This will cause problems when the water gets turned back on.


----------



## BigBlueHunter28 (Feb 18, 2017)

I don't believe the water main had been shut off at the least I haven't shut it off for any reason.  Sunday, I may shut it off for a short time so that I can replace the anti siphon kit on the exterior water faucet.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 19, 2017)

You might want to start with the fixture that fluctuates the most and break it down for debris inspection.


----------



## BigBlueHunter28 (Feb 19, 2017)

Ok thanks I'll give it a shot and see what I may find.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 20, 2017)

Check for a bad washer in the tank shut off valve.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 20, 2017)

Im in a similar situation with a leak,,, Just took the cartridge out of the valve, found a white piece of plastic...no idea how it got there.:thbup:


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 23, 2017)

If the pipes are old-ish, they sometimes develop scaling from hard water, etc. And sometimes these scales can chip of and cause a temporary clog.

(and I think JoeCaption meant scald, not scold, :)


----------

